# BIOS mod - ASUS P5P800



## BIOHazard87 (Mar 4, 2006)

would it be possible for anyone here to mod this ASUS P5P800 bios to support dual core? the P5P800SE supports it and this can support it if someone modded a bios for it, or if you cant mod it, can you find someone that can or another already made modded bios?  thx

the newest 1401 bios to mod: 

http://www.yourfilelink.com/get.php?fid=39236


----------



## samuelaube (Apr 14, 2006)

*p5p800 vs p5p800se*

hi i search for info on asus site and no the p5p800 doesn't support dual core cpu
but the p5p800se do supports these but you need a bios update


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 14, 2006)

samuelaube said:
			
		

> hi i search for info on asus site and no the p5p800 doesn't support dual core cpu



He already knew that. That's why he asked for a mod.

And sorry I don't know how to mod bioses, it might not even be possible to do with that board.


----------



## BIOHazard87 (May 25, 2006)

And yeah its possible, I uploaded the mod here if anyone needs it:

http://www.plagueangelz.com/index.php?showtopic=34&pid=144&st=0&#entry144

the bios is now currently 2 versions old from right now, so ill try and get an updated version


----------



## Reefa_Madness (Jun 7, 2006)

Linked site is down.

Got some info to add (see link).  I've been told that the latest BIOS for this board (1401) does in fact support the dual core processors, although this is not reflected by Asus on their site.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1500772#post1500772


----------



## crazyturgeon (Jul 1, 2006)

does any one have or could make one a bios mod for Asus P5P800 for the Intel Pentium D 805 CPU?

the Asus bios 1401 isn't working with the 805.


----------

